# VLC Fenster fest Positionieren, aber wie?



## Spcial (22. Juni 2007)

Hi. 

Ich finde im VLC Player keine Einstellung, bei der man einstellen kann, dass die größe des Fensters gespeichert wird oder das immer der "ganze Platz"  verbraucht ist. Ich würde es gerne so haben, dass das Fenster den gesammten Platz des Bildschirms einnimmt und das Video immer in der Oringinal Größe ist. Es soll nicht vergrößert werden. 

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Japp (22. Juni 2007)

Spcial am 22.06.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Ich finde im VLC Player keine Einstellung, bei der man einstellen kann, dass die größe des Fensters gespeichert wird oder das immer der "ganze Platz"  verbraucht ist. Ich würde es gerne so haben, dass das Fenster den gesammten Platz des Bildschirms einnimmt und das Video immer in der Oringinal Größe ist. Es soll nicht vergrößert werden.
> 
> Kann jemand helfen?



Du kannst entweder nur die original Videogröße haben oder das Fenster nimmt den gesamten Platz ein. Beides geht nicht, außer wenn das Video genausogroß ist wie das Fenster oder wenn du den Zoom abstellst, was dann jedoch schwarze Balken auf allen vier Seiten zur Folge hat wenn das Video kleiner als das Fenster ist. Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

Wenn du im Einstellungsmenü von VLC die Erweiterten-Optionen aktivierst, kannst du unter dem Menüpunkt "Video" die Fenstereigenschaften ändern. Das wären die vier Parameter:
Videobreite und Videohöhe für die Fenstergröße und Video-X-Koordinate und Video-Y-Koordinate für die übere linke Ecke des Fensters.

Jedoch bringen diese Einstellungen NUR was wenn das Video-Ausgabefenster separat angezeigt wird (also nicht an das Kontrollpanel angedockt ist).

Du musst ein bisschen mit den Werten experimentieren bis du die optimale Lösung hast.

Womöglich habe ich dich und dein Vorhaben aber auch komplett falsch verstanden oder es gibt einen einfacheren Weg. Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------

